# Lime AMF Wedge is finished



## NickM (Jun 14, 2018)

Got some NOS bar tape and brake levers for the wedge.  I was also lucky enough to find a nice original pie protector to replace the damaged one.  This is one of the nicest original paint bikes I’ve ever owned. Such a killer looking bike.


----------



## Porschevy (Aug 19, 2019)

Is it for sale? Thank you.


----------



## stoney (Aug 19, 2019)

I know it's an old post. Nice wedge Nick, first one I have seen in lime. You haven't been here in a while.


----------



## jrcarz (Aug 20, 2019)

I love this Bike and color.


----------

